# Fat Friendly Bicycle



## mpls_girl26 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm wondering if any of you have a bike that you have found that holds up to your weight and is comfortable to ride. There is a great bike store around here and I emailed them to see if they could recommend a bike for a big girl and they suggested two Raleigh bikes. I'm just looking for any suggestions from someone on here that has had good or bad experiences. Thanks!

** wasn't quite sure what forum to post this in so if it needs to be moved, please do so. Thanks!!!**


----------



## DeniseW (Sep 9, 2007)

mpls_girl26 said:


> I'm wondering if any of you have a bike that you have found that holds up to your weight and is comfortable to ride. There is a great bike store around here and I emailed them to see if they could recommend a bike for a big girl and they suggested two Raleigh bikes. I'm just looking for any suggestions from someone on here that has had good or bad experiences. Thanks!
> 
> ** wasn't quite sure what forum to post this in so if it needs to be moved, please do so. Thanks!!!**




man, I'd sure love to ride a bike again, could you tell me the names of the Raleigh bikes? Are these bikes you can get at any bike store?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 9, 2007)

A few things: 

Here is a great resource for plus size bicycles - but pricey. 

And here is a forum, apparently, for a bicycle manufacturer, where someone is asking about plus sized bikes. Might be some resources there. 

And, pardon the inclusion of a dieting link, but this page includes a discussion of plus size bikes, and has some really good information. 

Also, I remember a thread where we were discussing bicycles, and Lilly (I think) mentioned that she just bought an inexpensve mountain bike at Walmart, or some place like that. It wasn't specifically rated for her size, but she rode it with no problems, and if it broke, it was a minimal dollar loss. I would have some safety concerns about that, but it's nice to know someone has at least tried it.

There's also all sorts of recumbant bicycles, and stuff of that nature, made for fat people, but it's spendy. I think I might have some stuff bookmarked, so let me try to wade through that, and if I have anything else, I'll post it.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Sep 9, 2007)

The two bikes he recommended based on my height and weight I provided, were: 

Raleigh Gruv - http://www.raleighusa.com/items.asp?deptid=6&itemid=271

Raleigh Venture - http://www.raleighusa.com/items.asp?deptid=6&itemid=305

He didn't specify what size or which model number because there seems to be a few. I will go into their store and get more specifics. We have a great store here called Erik's and that is where I'll head.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't have any helpful information to add, but thanks so much for posting these Raleigh links, mpls_girl. I've been looking off and on for a bike myself that will withstand my weight (and height). I'm definitely going to check these out as I found a dealer close to where I live. I will report back!


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 10, 2007)

i bought a cheap trail riding bicycle, and it did just fine nder my 400 pound frame...i find them heavier built, more sturdy and the welds seem better...i have had several fat friends say they use the same type of bike...good luck finding on you like


----------

